# Study and settle permanent in NZ, HELP..



## mac0080 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi i want to study and settle permanently in NZ, which course helps me most.. diploma in professionalcookery level 5 or business eenterprise level 7-8, or any other courses except nursing. Please help me...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mac0080 said:


> Hi i want to study and settle permanently in NZ, which course helps me most.. diploma in professionalcookery level 5 or business eenterprise level 7-8, or any other courses except nursing. Please help me...


You've probably got to think which course will give you the best possibility of finding a skilled job when you have finished the study.

Just because you may study here it doesn't give you the right to stay. 
In addition to other criteria, a person applying for a study visa must prove to NZ immigration that they are going to leave at the end of the course, however you can apply for a post study job search visa at the end that will allow you 9 months to find a skilled job. When I mean a skilled job, I mean in an occupation area where there is a skill shortage in NZ - see the current LTSSL.
If you do find a job in that time and are offered a post in writing you can then apply for another visa that will allow you to live and work in NZ temporarily which can be the gateway to a more permanent visa further down the track.

You'll probably also have to factor in the cost of the course and how long they take to complete as the longer they take the more funds you will need to show to immigration with regards to your living expenses etc.
You are not eligible for any funding, therefore university course fees must be paid by you or a sponsor and an offer of a course place must be provided in writing plus you must have enough funds to cover your living and accommodation costs during the years of study, plus the cost of ongoing travel out of NZ at the end of the course.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mac0080 (Jun 21, 2014)

Among which 1helps to get job easily and demand


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mac0080 said:


> Among which 1helps to get job easily and demand


Sorry.
That's for you to research, not me to tell you.
I'm no expert with regards to jobs, employers, recruitment etc.
Maybe make a list of possible study courses with their study length and cost.
Then make a list of jobs that these study areas would lead to.
Next have a look on job advert sites / recruitment sites in NZ and see which jobs are more sought after than others. The more sought after the job, I'd say gives you more chance to land one......however also remember that things change and occupations that are in skill shortage now may not be in 2 or 3 years time after you have completed the course and are looking for a job.


----------



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

Study NZ is not a cheap option because NZ institutes charge full year instead of one semester fee. I would suggest you to go OZ for study purposes.


----------

